# Wow- what a difference the paper makes!



## BigguyZ (Jan 21, 2010)

So I finished a few fountain pens recently, and I wanted to try writing with one so all day today I've been using the fountain pen when I've needed to jot things down.

I work on a computer mostly, so I'm not writing all that much.  But I was writing on a post-it note, and the ink wasn't feeding very well.  I went back to my Levenger binder, where I keep notes/ items that I'll need to reference later, and the ink came out much more smoothly.  

So I guess the lesson learned is that fountain pens need paper that matches the quality if the pen, or you won't have a good experience.  Who knew?  (probably all/ most of you).


----------



## glycerine (Jan 21, 2010)

Yeah, get some of that 32 lb cotton resume paper or whatever they call it.  The cotton fibers just suck the ink from the nib.  Very smooth...


----------



## juteck (Jan 21, 2010)

I learned the same thing recently - I use a Rhodia pad I bought at Target (graph lined) and it works great with FP ink. I also just started using a paper planner instead of my Outlook calendar at work, and bought the Journal 21 at http://quovadisplanners.com/ based on several online reviews I had come across -- another nice paper for FPs.

I just stumbed across a web page yesterday where Brian Goulet (IAP Member GouletPens) - gives some good reviews of different papers that you might want to take a look at. It looks like he also carries some of these supplies on his website that is linked from this web site as well. http://inknouveau.com/


----------



## Dan_F (Jan 23, 2010)

Rhodia and Clairefontaine are favorites for fountain pen friendly lined paper.

Very smooth and no feathering or bleed through. Goulet has both. If you want to go deeper into esoterica, visit the Fountain Pen Network, and go the the paper and paraphernalia forum.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 23, 2010)

Paper does make a difference as well as the ink. I got pretty frustrated with my fountain pens when I first started using them. I eventually got a bunch of ink from Anthony and it solved all the flow problems I was having.


----------



## handplane (Jan 23, 2010)

The note books and pads from Moleskine are my favorites.  I've got a couple of disposable Pilot FP's that I keep in my bag for when I have to fly.  On most paper the bleed badly but not on the Moleskine paper.  They write just as smoothly as all my other pens do.


----------



## jtison (Feb 13, 2010)

*Look into bagasse*

And if you're into real inexpensive paper, Staples (not in every store, you have to look hard for it sometimes -- you can always order online and pick up at your local store) sells this sugarcane pulp-based paper (it's called _bagasse_) in 8- and 12-packs of 50-sheet pads they call "eco-friendly writing pads". They're standard 8 x 11.5 sized, college ruled, with a slightly gray/blue/purplish hue. Micro-perfed at the top, which sometimes gives you clean separation.

This paper absorbs ink slowly (no bleed), and is very, very smooth.

Best of all, it's dirt cheap. I use it for note-taking all the time.

I also like Ampad Gold Fibre journals; but they're quite a bit more expensive.


----------

